# Horford needs the ball more



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

That was tormenting to watch tonight as big Al made rebound after rebound and outlet pass after outlet pass and yet he only got seven shots in 43 minutes? I just don't get it. I know the Hawks have scorers like Johnson, Smith, and Marvin Williams, but Horford can be a very good post scorer if the Hawks just give him a chance. Even if he doesn't score, his passing is tremendous and he'd be able to kick it out to the open man. His jumper has been smooth, he has a turnaround five foot jumper in the post, he can hit a variety of hook shots... he has a good skill package, but he doesn't have a chance to display it because of his lack of touches. He went the entire fourth quarter and overtime tonight without getting his hands on the ball.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I also think he could score more, he isn't big time scorer yet, but he has some good offensive moves he can rarely show because of the way the Hawks offense is constructed. Maybe it is just that Woodson doesn't want to puch too much pressure on him and takes away some of the focus, but he should be getting more touches. Like you said, he is a good passer and a good decision maker, it's not like he doesn't know how to kick out the ball again.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

To me, he isn't a scorer. He's more of a Udonis Haslem type. He needs to get his baskets on put backs and kick outs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

His offense will develop more as he spends more time in the NBA. He's just barely or almost half-way through his rookie season. He hasn't peaked offensively. He keeps impressing me with his sound rebounding technique.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

myst said:


> To me, he isn't a scorer. He's more of a Udonis Haslem type. He needs to get his baskets on put backs and kick outs.


I wouldn't compare him to Haslem at all. Horford is one of the best big men passers in the league. He could play a role like a Divac/Webber during the Kings heyday.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How much would having Horford down low in the post affect all the slashers though?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know what you mean.

Horford is Atlanta's starting center most nights, so obviously he is playing a lot in the post.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I mean having him set up in the low post as a primary offensive option. As the ball would get funneled through him more, it'd change things a bit.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think it would help the Hawks that much more dont you? Having a legit post scorer would make it impossible for teams to double on Joe or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's always better to have a low-post scorer. But it changes the flow of an offense. I'm not saying it would be a bad thing, just pointing out that it would mean a real change.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You are right about that, I think it would just help them out a ton, especially with the personnel that they have


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The catch is a problem I see in many teams with a dominant low post scorer. They tend to relax a bit on offense, playing the kick-out game too much and becoming jump-shooters. The tendency is a bit worse for younger teams, which is why it's particularly relevant here. 

Still, given a couple of years to mesh together as a team, and Horford showing that he can make passes to cutters, having him as that low post option could be huge at that point.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> The catch is a problem I see in many teams with a dominant low post scorer. They tend to relax a bit on offense, playing the kick-out game too much and becoming jump-shooters. The tendency is a bit worse for younger teams, which is why it's particularly relevant here.
> 
> Still, given a couple of years to mesh together as a team, and Horford showing that he can make passes to cutters, having him as that low post option could be huge at that point.


the one thing outside of his rebounding that stands out to me is his passing ability. This is the one area that Atlanta needs to focus on more


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree. Once the slashers realize that he'll get them the ball in perfect position as they cut, it opens up a lot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Agreed, thats why I dont feel the proper coaching staff is in place for this to happen


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The coaching issue came up in the thread on Joe Johnson too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Its a valid one. I mean, even still everyone's talent is not being utilized.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

He's been scoring more of lately, and he's really starting to get confident in that mid range jumper. I like what I'm seeing from Al.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As long as he doesn't sell out his post game in favor of that jumper (a la Karl Malone) it will be a huge help to him.


----------

